# Echolot Geber reparieren...



## bombe220488 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi, mir ist mein echolot Geber abgebrochen...:c
Ich hatte ihn jetzt mit 2 Komponenten Kleber geklebt vorher auch angeraut und entfettet aber das ganze hielt genau solange bis ich es einmal kräftiger anpackte...#q

Habt ihr vielleicht ne gute Idee oder wisst ihr ob ich da am Ende einfach durchbohren kann?



MfG


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Bild 2


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Bild 3


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Neu Kofen , wa .


----------



## Seewolf 01 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

vielleicht mit einer kleinen Flamme anschmelzen
und dann fest zusammen drücken.


----------



## Heimdall (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Raus finden was für ein Kunststoff das ist und dann geeigneten Kleber kaufen. 

Durchbohren geht sicher auch, viel kaputt machen kann man ja nicht mehr. Panzertape geht sicher auch ne weile.


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Alles schon mal versucht....
Da hilft nur ein neuer.


----------



## Loup de mer (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Sehe ich auch wie Heimdall. 
Allerdings sieht es auf Bild 3 so aus, als wenn schon die Innereien des Gebers zu sehen sind?!
Wenn ja und wenn Wasser eindringt oder schon eingedrungen ist, wird es wohl auf einen neuen Geber hinauslaufen.


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Ich habe da gerade nen Loch durchgebohrt,

ja das sieht aus wie die Innereien des Gebers... deswegen hatte ich nicht sofort durchgebohrt, sondern hier nochmal gefragt^^

Da ich das nicht wieder kleben will hab ich gedacht bohrst durch zur Not kaufst halt doch nen neuen

auf ne Platine bin ich nicht gestoßen das sieht aus als wäre das eigentliche Gerät (innereien) in dem anderen Versteckt also quasi ne Hülle umzu.
Beim bohren viel mir nichts entgegen oder sonstwas, ich weiß allerdings auch nicht wie ein geber von innen aussieht ich steck da jetzt ne Schraube durch und geb in das Bohrloch vorher Sikaflex mehr als schief gehen kann es ja nicht.

Von euch weiß keiner wie das ding von innen aussehen sollte ?


----------



## Loup de mer (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> ...Von euch weiß keiner wie das ding von innen aussehen sollte ?


Im Grunde ist da ein Piezoelement drin, von der Form her meist ein flacher Zylinder, dessen Dicke und Durchmesser die (Resonanz)Frequenz = Geberfrequenz bestimmt.
Oben und unten mit nem elektrischen Anschluss.
Wie es genau da drin aussieht #c! Mag heute abend auch nicht mehr runtergehen um meinen Geber mal aufzusägen


----------



## Tommes63 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Echolot Geber reparieren...*

Fürs nächste mal, 2K Kunststoffkleber aus der Autowerkstatt sollte gehen, je nach dem was fürn Material das Gebergehäuse ist. Anschleifen, reinigen, grundieren, kleben. Hält richtig gut, wir kleben damit ramponierte Stoßstangen und -halter.
Du solltest aber jemanden kennen der das nebenbei mal machen kann. Son Klebestet könnte mehr kosten als ein neuer Geber und dann noch das Risiko daß er vom "öffnen" schon defekt ist. Hol dir besser einen neuen.


----------

